# Ps4 oder Xbox One und warum :D



## Wasserpflanze (17. November 2014)

hey möchte mir gern eine next gen kaufen 
bin mir aber nicht sicher welche beide sind gute konsolen :p

würde mal gern wissen was ihr so meint und mit welcher Begründung


----------



## LOX-TT (17. November 2014)

Würde zur PS4 raten

Die hat meistens die besseren Versionen bei Multiformattiteln
außerdem hat sie meiner Meinung nach die besseren First Party Titel (außer im Rennspiel-Sektor, da wischt Forza Horizon den Boden mit Driveclub auf  )
Controller ist bei beiden sehr gut


----------



## Wasserpflanze (17. November 2014)

mhm also bei der ps4 finde ich das interface und das desing nich so dolle 

die ps4 kann kein multitasking musst spiel closen wenn du mal schnell was im browser gucken willst 


bei der xbox one spricht mich das desing und interface sehr an  ( mir gefällt der brotkasten) 
ich kann einfach raustabben etc. 

atm bin ich eher für die xbone 

und jetzrt die 900p >-< 1080p  ich zocke auf keinem 50 zoll tv sondern auf nem 23 zoll monitor das siehste fast nichts :/


----------



## svd (17. November 2014)

Hmja, dann finde ich deine Frage eigentlich... seltsam?

Spiel einfach, was und worauf es dir Spaß macht, ist doch scheißegal. Xbox One, PS4, WiiU, Intel, AMD, nvidia... es gibt kein richtig oder falsch...


----------



## weltking (17. November 2014)

Wenn du viel Wert auf Auflösung legst, dann ist sicherlich die PS4 die beste Wahl. Dort bekommt man bei Spielen eher ne höhere Auflösung hin. Dann würde ich mich mal an deiner Stelle in deinem Freundeskreis informieren, wer so auf welchem System spielt, damit du auch ein paar Leute hast mit denen du Online was spielen kannst. Guck dir auch mal an, welches System Exklusivtitel hat, die dir eher zusagen, denn ansonsten nehmen sich in meinen Augen beide Systeme nicht soooooo viel.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. November 2014)

PS4. 
Weil Microsoft seine Kunden mit Gebrauchtspielsperre, always on und anderen Nettigkeiten gängeln wollte. Erst kurz vor Release und nach einem Scheissesturm ist man zurückgerudert. Für mich zu spät.


----------



## Onlinestate (17. November 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> mhm also bei der ps4 finde ich das interface und das desing nich so dolle
> 
> die ps4 kann kein multitasking musst spiel closen wenn du mal schnell was im browser gucken willst



Bist du dir da sicher? Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass es mit dem Browser genauso klappt wie mit allen anderen Anwendungen auch. Siehe hier zB. Man kann nicht zwischen zwei Spielen umschalten, ja. Aber Spiel plus ein oder zwei Anwendungen habe ich häufiger parallel laufen. Den Browser nutze ich aber eigentlich nie, außer es sind Links aus den Anwendungen heraus, wie zB uPlay.
Generell finde ich aber auch das Interface der PS4 deutlich besser. Ich finde das Menü der XBox einfach weniger übersichtlich und auch nicht so schick. Aber da gehen die Geschmäcker eben auseinander.

Ultimativ würde ich anhand der Spiele entscheiden. Wenn es da eine klar Tendenz gibt, ansonsten würde ich mich meinem Freundeskreis oder eben der Mehrheit anschließen.


----------



## golani79 (17. November 2014)

Ich würde mir die Konsole holen, auf der mich mehr Spiele ansprechen - ganz einfach.


----------



## Wasserpflanze (17. November 2014)

also desing und interface gewinnt ganz klar die xbox für mich 

beim controller isses mir eigentlich wumpe ich hab ps3 u. xbox gespielt  auch spiele wie cod aim hat immer gepasst 

und beim online system isses auch microsoft bei mir was die da mit psn abziehen geht nicht klar  auf meiner ps3 ist es oder war es ca 3-4 monate down ....


----------



## golani79 (17. November 2014)

Irgendwie scheinst du für dich eh schon die XBox favorisiert zu haben - frage mich, wieso du dann überhaupt noch fragst?


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Konsole holen, auf der mich mehr Spiele ansprechen - ganz einfach.



Genauso ist es.
Und da hat in meinen Augen MS die Nase momentan klar vorne.
Was nützt die angeblich bessere Hardware, wenn es keine Games dazu gibt, also im unterschied. Nichts.
Auch hat MS ganz klar die bessere Online Plattform.

Hätte MS nicht am Anfang den Versuch gestartet mit der Online Bindung (DRM) und die 100 €uronen mehr wegen dem blöden Bewegungs Teil, ich nenne es mal so  , wäre Sony weg vom Fenster. Jedenfalls in Europa/USA.
Aber weder das eine noch das andere gibt es noch. Also.
Die Preise sind gleich, die besseren Spiele bietet momentan die  MS Konsole. Entscheidung dürfte klar sein. Basta.
Der Controller, um es auch mal da auf den Nenner zu bringen, MS Kontroller war schon immer das beste was es gibt.
Und nein, ich bin kein MS Konsolen Fan. Aber so sind die Fakten nun einmal.


----------



## golani79 (18. November 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Genauso ist es.
> Und da hat in meinen Augen MS die Nase momentan klar vorne.



Dürfte wohl Geschmackssache sein 
Und es geht ja nicht nur um momentan erhältliche Spiele, sondern auch um Titel, die erst erscheinen werden.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl Geschmackssache sein
> Und es geht ja nicht nur um momentan erhältliche Spiele, sondern auch um Titel, die erst erscheinen werden.



Stimmt natürlich. 

Aber auch in Zukunft sehe ich da MS vorne.

Zumal, sind wir mal ehrlich, Top Games die Multi Plattform kommen, sind auf beiden Plattformen aktiv.
Plattform speziell, da hat Sony momentan gar nichts zu bieten. Gar nichts.
Das war mal anders, aber Zeiten ändern sich eben.
Und in der heutigen Zeit spielt auch das Internet eine Rolle, und die bessere Internet Plattform bietet wohl MS.
Jedenfalls ist die sicherer. 
Und keiner soll mir sagen, das nicht auch MS Internet Plattformen täglich hunderte, bis tausenden von Angriffen ausgesetzt sind, aber, ist doch komisch, da kommt keiner rein.
Wird schon seine Gründe haben.
Sony, hat es noch nicht mal nötig Löcher zu stopfen, nach Wochen, die sie auch noch von Personen als Info bekommen. Das sagt schon viel aus. Auch jetzt.
Der damalige riesen Crash bei Sony lag daran, das Sony nicht in der Lage war, Patches auf Linux/Apache Server aufzuspielen, die schon Monate zurück lagen. Monate!
Was soll man von so einer Firma halten?
Nein Danke.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. November 2014)

Wenn du die Xbox bevorzugst, kaufe die dir und such dir dann eine Freundin mit einer PS4. [emoji6]


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wenn du die Xbox bevorzugst, kaufe die dir und such dir dann eine Freundin mit einer PS4. [emoji6]



Top, dann hat man beides im Haushalt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2014)

Obwohl ich mit der XBOX 360 sehr zufrieden war, würde ich in dieser Generation zur PS4 greifen.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mit der XBOX 360 sehr zufrieden war, würde ich in dieser Generation zur PS4 greifen.



Gründe?

Also PS4 oder MSOne, mir egal, aber die Gründe warum man welche Konsole favorisiert interessieren mich mal.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2014)

^ stärkere Hardware , Preisgestaltung...dazu kommt noch das MS die User diesmal ausquetschen wollte bis zum geht nicht mehr "NEIN DANKE"


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> ^ stärkere Hardware



Gibt da schon einen anderen Fred, wo auch ich sagte, stärke Hardware bringt gar  nichts wenn die Entwickler damit nicht umgehen können.
Bis jetzt macht sich nämlich die ach so tolle stärkere Hardware null bemerkbar. In besseren Spielen schon gar nicht.
Was ist dir wichtiger? Die etwas theoretisch bessere Hardeware, oder bessere Spiele?
In beiden kann Sony bis jetzt rein gar nicht davon ziehen. Im Gegenteil.




GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Preisgestaltung...dazu kommt noch das MS die User diesmal ausquetschen wollte bis zum geht nicht mehr "NEIN DANKE"



Stimmt

Aber das Argument ist Tot, MS hat beides beiseite gelegt. Preis ist der gleiche, DRM gibt es nicht. Also auch das Argument zieht nicht mehr.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2014)

^ ...eben...bis jetzt...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die "bessere" Hardware auf lange Sicht zum Nachteil wird oder ?

 Tot ? Meine subjektive Meinung zu dem Thema aber nicht, wer sagt den das man bei MS per Update nicht doch noch auf ganz verrückte Sachen kommt...gilt übrigens auch für andere Konsorten.

...kommt evtl. noch dazu das wir mehr Titel in 1080p auf der PS4 sehen als auf der XBOX ONE....gut eine Kristallkugel habe ich hier natürlich nicht auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. November 2014)

Naja, die Hardware Unterschiede zwischen beiden Kästen sind dann ja doch eher gering. Davon würde ich es nicht abhängig machen. Aber ich bin auch niemand, der unbedingt die 1080p braucht  

Ich überlege auch schon länger rum, aber bisher hat mich keine von beiden Konsolen wirklich überzeugt. Es gibt im Moment kein exklusives Spiel für ps4 oder x1, dass für mich ein kaufgrund wäre.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> ...kommt evtl. noch dazu das wir mehr Titel in 1080p auf der PS4 sehen als auf der XBOX ONE....gut eine Kristallkugel habe ich hier natürlich nicht auf dem Schreibtisch.



Ich wette mit dir um einen Kasten gutes deutsches Pilsken  , das du von 100 Spielen, nicht ein einziges Game unterscheiden kannst, bei einem 50 Zoll TV Moni (Spielweite so mindest 2-3 Meter entfernt, was normal sein sollte) ob es auf PS4 oder auf XPO läuft. Um es mal ganz Krass zu sagen.
Dazu auch mal dieser kleine Fred, wegen Technik und so   . KLICK

Technisch ist das zu sehen, keine Frage, wenn man sich zeit nimmt, aber beim Zocken, Husch hier, da flitzt was, da ist eine Aktion, u.s.w., da schaue ich nicht auf das letzte fünkchen Grafik Power, das ist sowas von irrelevant, das ist dummes Werbe Gelaber.

Unterschiede, auch die, die man sofort sieht, sind zwischen Konsole und PC, also das kann gewaltig sein.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2014)

^ Stimmt, im Moment fehlt mir ausreichend Erfahrung dafür, den Vergleich PS3/XBOX 360 wäre ich aber angetreten.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> ^ Stimmt, im Moment fehlt mir ausreichend Erfahrung dafür, den Vergleich PS3/XBOX 360 wäre ich aber angetreten.



Ist im Prinzip genau das gleiche.
Unterschiede siehst man auch da bei zocken nicht. Nur wer ganz ganz genau hinschaut bemerkt eventuell etwas.
Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich rede hier von der Praxis, nicht von irgendwelchen wissenschaftlichen Tests, wo natürlich die ein oder andere Konsole einen Vorsprung hat.
Ist aber egal. Die Unterschiede kann man eben beim zocken nicht sehen, man fixiert sich auf das wesentliche, eben das spielen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2014)

^ Ich schaue gern genau hin, und sei es nur aus Neugier. Ist ja auch nicht unbedingt mein Schlüsselargument Pro /Contra XBX/PS4 gewesen. Beim Gesamtpaket sehe ich die PS4 weiterhin vorn.Wie gesagt ich gewichte auch das "Verhalten" von MS im Vorfeld als eher negativ.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

OK, das vor verhalten war so eine Sache. das hat MS auch viel gekostet. Stimmt.
Aber wen Juckt es noch? 
Ist doch Wumpe, jetzt. Den Denk Zettel haben sie ja bekommen.
Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, dann schaue ich was der Hersteller mir jetzt bietet, und nicht was er vor Jahren mal für mist gemacht hat. Das interessiert mich einen Schmu.
Das jetzt ist interessant, und nicht das was mal war.

Und Gesamt Paket bei PS 4 besser, welches meinst du, also jetzt.
Da ist nix besser.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. November 2014)

Mir persönlich liegen die exklusiven Spiele der PS4 einfach mehr, als die der Xbox. Allein schon Titel wie Last of Us oder Uncharted möchte ich nicht missen. 

Ist in meinem Fall aber auch nicht so wild, weil wir beide Konsolen im Haus haben. [emoji6]


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. November 2014)

Das Gesamtpaket beinhaltet für mich Vergangenheit /Gegenwart und die mögliche Zukunft...und wenn es nur Zentimeter sind, ich sehe Sonys Angebot bei identischem Preis in Front. das mag bei Personen die MS-Features wollen anders sein.


----------



## golani79 (18. November 2014)

Finde das Spielelineup bzw. das noch kommende auf der Playstation einfach besser - hatte in der letzten Generation ne 360, aber hab mich jetzt aufgrund der Spiele für eine PS4 entschieden.
Uncharted, Grand Turismo, The Order, Until Dawn, Quantic Dream hat nen Titel in der Pipeline, Deep Down, Bloodborne, ...

Auf der One gibt es bisher noch keinen einzigen Titel, der mich angesprochen hätte und einige sind schon gar nicht mehr exklusiv (Ryse, Dead Rising 3) während ich auf der PS4 mit Killzone, Infamous und The Last of Us bereits 3 Exklusivtitel gespielt habe, die mir recht gut bzw. sehr gut gefallen haben.

Auf der One würden mich bisher lediglich Forza, Below, Quantum Brake und evtl. Phantom Dust interessieren.

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt - zumindest für mich - ist, dass Sony die bessere Unterstützung für Indieentwickler bietet. 
MS versucht da wohl auch ein wenig aufzuholen, hats aber wohl verpennt.


----------



## HanFred (18. November 2014)

Ich spiele auf PC und PS3/4, damit ist die Bandbreite an Spielen, die mich interessieren, prima abgedeckt. Meine Freunde halten es ähnlich oder beschränken sich auf die PS3/4. Daher fiel mir die Entscheidung natürlich nicht schwer.
Wobei meine PS4 bisher nicht gerade viel Futter bekommen hat, aber ich freue mich auf zukünftige Exklusivtitel.


----------



## Wasserpflanze (18. November 2014)

also der hardware unterschied stört mich jetzt nich soo 
die spiele werden recht gut optimiert  kann mir auch vorstellen das einige spieler auf der xbone besser laufen werden als auf der ps4 

bei den exclusiv würde bei mir xbox gewinnen das neue forza sieht einfach hammer aus ob grand torismo da mithalten kann mehh.. .D ( mal wieder ne zeit lang ein gescheites rennspiel zu zocken wäre echt super  

bei shootern wie gesagt isses mir egal  welcher controller hatte auf der 360 und ps3 in spielen wie cod immer ne gute 2-3er kd ohne probleme 

und andere exclusiv muss man sich mal angucken 

ich bin kein fan von unchartet oder infoumus aber auch spiele  halo find ich nicht gerade berauschend ( habs natürlich ausprobiert sonst würde ich es nicht behaupten    )

und beim internet stuff gewinnt ganz klar die xbox one für mich 


denke werde die xbox nehmen gefällt mir besser ( jeder heini hat ne ps4 zuhause stehen   )

jetzt nur noch ein passendes bundle :/ das günstig zu ergattern ist werde sie bei ebay oder anderen günstigen shops bestellen


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2014)

ich versteh immer noch nicht, was die frage überhaupt sollte.
deine entscheidung pro xbone stand doch ganz offensichtlich schon vorher fest.


----------



## weltking (18. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich versteh immer noch nicht, was die frage überhaupt sollte.
> deine entscheidung pro xbone stand doch ganz offensichtlich schon vorher fest.



Das Gefühl habe ich auch 





Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> jetzt nur noch ein passendes bundle :/ das günstig zu ergattern ist werde sie bei ebay oder anderen günstigen shops bestellen



Ich würde dir vor dem X1 Kauf allerdings dazu raten, dass du mal die Angebote bei deinem örtlichen MM oder Saturn anguckst. Bei uns haben die grad die X1 im Bundle mit 3 Spielen (AC Black Flag, AC Unity und COD) im Angebot. 
Dieses Angebot ist glaub ich ganz gut


----------



## Wasserpflanze (18. November 2014)

ja muss noch schauen  das olle kinnect brauch ich erstmal nicht und will mit 300- maximal 350 die xbox controller und ein gescheites spiel bekommen  

achja saturn bei mir in der nähe  guter witz  

habe Eronics xxl  , telepoint und expert


----------



## Wasserpflanze (30. November 2014)

hey hab ne frage gibt es wirklich nur noch xbox one bundles mit download code?? ich will ne verdammte blueray dabei haben und keine 50gb runterladen


----------



## GameForfun1 (12. Dezember 2014)

PS4. Ich bin mit PlayStation und Sony groß geworden. So eine Liebe wirft man nicht über Bord. Mag zwar ein lausiger Grund sein, aber ist nun mal so.


----------



## BuggyDerClown (12. Dezember 2014)

Auf jeden Fall die Playstation 4. Sie enthält viel mehr Spiele als die Xbox One. Außerdem besitzt es mehr Features und hat bessere Grafik als der. Wenn ich zu den technischen Inhalten komme:



8 Kerne Prozessor(AMD Jaguar)
AMD Radeon Next-Gen

Diese Hardware-Teile sind auf jeden Fall gut und lassen der Xbox One einen großen Schatten.


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2014)

BuggyDerClown schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu den technischen Inhalten komme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo sind da die Unterschiede die man auch beim Spielen sieht.
Stimmt, gibt es nämlich momentan nicht.
Also nix da von wegen, bessere Hardware=besseres Gaming Erlebniss.
Wer immer noch auf diese Hardware PR Geschichte reinfällt tut mir wirklich leid.
Eine Konsole wegen anderer Bedienung oder anderem Spielangebot zu bevorzugen ist ja voll ok.
Aber wegen theoretisch besserer Hardware die in der Praxis nichts bringt, wie man sieht, als das ist eben PR Falle.

Und das in der Praxis die bessere Hardware eben nicht immer den Mehrwert bringt wie auf dem Papier sieht man ja z.B. bei den Handys.


----------



## BuggyDerClown (12. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wo sind da die Unterschiede die man auch beim Spielen sieht.
> Stimmt, gibt es nämlich momentan nicht.
> Also nix da von wegen, bessere Hardware=besseres Gaming Erlebniss.
> Wer immer noch auf diese Hardware PR Geschichte reinfällt tut mir wirklich leid.
> ...



Manchmal kann die Hardware der Konsole wichtig sein. Bei Hardware-Fressern wie Assassin's Creed: Unity braucht man ein gutes Model der Konsole. Dieses Spiel kann sogar bei manchen Konsolen laggen. Um es wirklich lagglos auf Ultra spielen zu können bräuchte man eine gute Konsole. Beim PC braucht man die GTX 980. Deshalb muss bei solchen Spielen auf die Hardware achten.

Übrigens kannst du mir sagen was "PR" bedeutet? ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man die Hardware-Vorteile der PS4 nicht anerkennen kann oder mag, jeder wie er meint, aber es gibt da ja auch noch die Paritätsklausel von Microsoft die es verbietet Titel  nachträglich für die XBOX zu veröffentlichen.
Die gab es zwar auch für die XBOX360, allerdings mit dem Hintertürchen für Ausnahmen ( exklusive Inhalte). Diese ist nun gestrichen worden, die Liste der "Dealbreaker" seitens MS ist also um einiges länger als nur die Hardware.


----------

